# Galp Gas re-connection



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi 

My Gas was cut off yesterday, apparantly some confusion over the direct debit from my landlords account, anybody know what the process is to get reconnected,

also anybody know where the Galp office is in Albufeira.

Thanks

TJ


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Hi
> 
> My Gas was cut off yesterday, apparantly some confusion over the direct debit from my landlords account, anybody know what the process is to get reconnected,
> 
> ...


When that happens, the bill will have to be paid before the reconnection. If you have a legal rental contract I will advise you to do a contract in your name, so that doesn´t happen again.
John999


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Having utility accounts in your name is a MUST.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes I agree, get all utilities in your own name for peace of mind. We rented a house where we paid the owner sufficient rent to cover the electric bills.
She was living in the uk and had financial problems and unknown to us was not paying. We did not know anything was wrong until E.D.P. cut the electric off. An
unwanted hassle getting her to pay up and she also had to fork out for a reconnection fee.

Everything in the freezer got ruined.  The problem was that we did not have a written rental contract. It was just a word of mouth, knod and a wink arrangement.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Our neighbours are renting from the builder who has built the house pending the sale of their house in the UK.

Although he have a written contract they have had real trouble with their water being cut off. They pay the utilities but the builder was not passing on the bills.

A Portuguese friend got them reconnected quickly (he has connections . And managed to get the bills put into their name.

Now all sorted and no more worries


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks everybody

I have spoken to the land lord who has sent me a copy of the transfer that was made paying the bill two weeks ago, i have sent that on to Galp, they say that they will reconnect within 72 hours so fingers crossed


----------

